# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Jedna krótsza noga

## Baśka

Witam

Moje 7 letnie dziecko ma o 3 cm krótszą jedną nogę i jest rehabilitowana, ale niestety choroba sie poglebia. 
Byłam z dzieckiem na badaniach i  jest nieunikniona operacja która ma polegać na zatrzymaniu wzrostu kości w tej zdrowej nodze, a potem trzeba bedzie pomysleć o wydluzeniu nogi. 

Trochę się obawiam tej operacji, więc prosze o radę  :Frown:  

Z góry bardzo dziękuję.

----------

